# Valentine Puppy Names??



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know I am going to tortue you all but just in case I decide on a little pupper what are some cute Valentine names for a boy or a girl.....just windering....really I am. I was thinking of Keeper....Keeper of My Heart...boy or a girl....oh well I thought you all would love this game. A free hav to the name chosen......JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Valentino or Valentina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amor'e


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cuddles


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are done already if you are picking names based upon when you get the lil pup! Dora's name is Isadora with her full name being Token of Affection  I like the idea of loving names  Should mean you get a little cuddler with that name.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Romeo :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Juliet....but then you'd probably need a Romeo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

LISA...LOL!!! We must have been posting at the very same moment! TOOOO funny!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> LISA...LOL!!! We must have been posting at the very same moment! TOOOO funny!


Great minds........:biggrin1:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Coco (for chocolate - my fav thing about Valentines!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Some thoughts- Cupid, Arrow, Romance, Darling, Charming. Is there a cute romantic nickname between you and husband, a first date you went on, or something special that has a lot of meaning between the two of you?

I would think of a short call name you would like to use and then build a name into that theme


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i am up in the middle of the night becasue my brain will not stop running.....really I just want to sleep.....all this puppy stuff is getting to me I tell ya.....I love all the names....I liked CoCo but I had a poodle named that as a child growing up.....we shall see.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How about Jewel. After all, that would be a perfect gift for Valentine's Day. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How about Valentine? Lots of nicknames can be made out of that! My DS, the youngest was born on Valentines Day  I didn't name him Romeo, but I should've! lol

Cupid is cute, so is Lovebug  You could even name her Miss Kissy! hehe

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's where Vallee's name came from - "My Funny Valentine."

You could always go with a name of affection too: LoveBug, Sweety, Honey (depending on the color), Pookie, Muffin, ...

Or just go have fun playing around with some name options on this web site: Valentine Nickname Generator


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly, I am going to have too much fun with that today!

Love, 
Cuddles Sweetie-Pants


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! I was playing around with it for a bit and decided I better close that browser window.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly, I am going to have too much fun with that today!
> 
> Love,
> * Cuddles Sweetie-Pants*


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## jamkarim (Jan 22, 2008)

Venus (or Aphrodite) - goddess of love
Eros - the Greek form of Cupid (which has already been suggested)
Freya - goddess of love in Norse mythology
Flower (or a specific flower, like Rose, Daisy, Tulip, etc.)
Petal, Bud - parts of a flower
Blossom, Bloom - what a flower does
Red (or Pink/Pinky) - colors associated with the holiday


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I think I have the best nickname ever!

Groovey Hot-Pinkie Pot Cheeks


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie said:


> ound:ound:ound:


It is all fun and games isn't it Puppie pot Hot!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> It is all fun and games isn't it Puppie pot Hot!


Absolutely!!! ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

you guys are crazy!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a beautiful black cat named CoCo, I loved her to death and lost her at 9 years old. Megan, you are a gonner!!! Puppy, here we come!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!! Jillee is getting a playmate!!!!! I love CoCo (although I think that is for a girl) and Valentine (VAL) and just think you would always be singing "my funny valentine..." and you how true those lyrics would be,


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You people are amazing - you have covered all the bases but you could call him
Lover Boy !! Remeber the song with the phrase "Come here Lover Boy !"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I have to say everyone at work had so much fun with the valentine nickname calculator. Yeah, we found every person's nickname that walked into the office! Oh and the best part- everyone has nice fun nicknames one evil woman I work with I swear her nickname was Wicked (something honey buns) so it works!

Amanda

Okay back to naming puppies!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, Amanda, are we to assume the boss was out of the office today??? LOL!


----------

